# How to lose as much bodyfat as poss in 2 weeks?



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Without any drugs...im currently taking Anavar, 100mg a day on week 4 out of 6. Not been the greatest for fat loss (not that i expected that) but its help in retaining muscle whilst ive been dieting,

Anyway im off on holiday in 2 weeks + want to lose as much bf as poss without using clen/dnp/t3 etc..

Been doing about 30-60 mins of cardio daily in addition to my usual weight training (4/5 times a week)

Diets decent, plenty of protein and fats, trying to keep carbs under 100g a day (which i find the hardest thing to do!)

Anything else I can do? Was thinking of maybe relying on protein shakes as meals for about 3/4 meals a day, with lunch and dinner the only 'solid' amounts of food I eat..any ideas? cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keto


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

You can't force the fat to come off mate, just carry on dieting as usual and accept where it gets you.

Only way I can see you appearing leaner is taking the carbs out for the week then carbing up at the weekends.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cardio and live on shakes for two weeks-fat will melt but you'll probably feel fecked.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

why no clen,t3,dnp mate?

id go high protein low carb and smash the cv in


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

Milky said:


> Keto


+1


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers for the replies, guess there isnt really any legit shortcut! lol. I dont wanna touch clen etc because its rather research them properly first and put together a nice cycle, instead of just rushing and using anything,

Keto is an option but to be honest its too much hard work! I think I will just stick with my low carb diet, and maybe just cut all carbs out and live on protein shakes for a few days before!


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Keto will deffo give the most noticeable results in 2 weeks

Also, if you want to maximise results you have got to get everything dialled in - kcals, macros etc, don't just guess, weigh everything out


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Keto, and do HIIT cardio, high intensity interval training.

sprint one minute

walk one minute

sprint one minute

walk one minute etc etc, do for 15-20 mins

If you do it right ie 'sprint' meaning ALL OUT everything you have for 60 seconds, you wont manage any longer than that anyway.

You can do it on a bike/rower/threadmill etc.

Another good one is find an outdoor hill.

sprint to the top, walk back down, etc etc.

Ive never burned fat quicker using any other type of cardio.

Be warned its HARD. but 20 mins of correct hiit will blow an hr on a threadmill out of the water!

If you wanna read up on it, google epoc (excess post excersise oxygen consumption) Will explain how you body continues to burn calories up to 36hrs after a hard hiit session apposed to a few hrs after a steady cardio.

Before guys chime in saying hiit burns muscle etc, yes if you do it every day for months without aas yeah youll use some muscle for energy, but the op is looking for fast fat loss before his holiday. And as t3/dnp are out, i personally believe this is his best bet.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

keto


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

I would say Keto, your not too far off with your 100g carbs as it is. Just half that and you are somewhere near.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dnp+t3 + keto


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

low carb (not keto imo as you will be too fu.cked for lots of cv.)

fasted cardio am, weights pm, cardio again after weights. Everyday, no days off.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What happened to the guy who posted he was living off 2 jam sandwiches whilst lifting and doing an hours cardio every day? He lost a stone and a half in a week or something.

He's probably dead now like, but at least the pall bearers won't have been so fcuked when they dropped him in the ground.


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi fellas, how long are you supposed to do the keto diet for?

Or is it how long can you stand doing it?

I'd give it a go for a week, as I only do less than 100 carbs a day now, but would that do any good?

(obviously training and cardio done too)


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

take a look at rapid fat loss by lyle macdonald.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Run as fast as you can for an hour a day, throw in some boxing circuits as well.

Weight will fly off.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

PSMF by Lyle McDonald


----------



## bigfrank101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone got a link for keto diet pleaseeeeeee


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Keto


correct- keto for 2weeks, no carb up, 1500cals or under: cardio- 2-3 hours per day. min.

think rocky..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JAY TB said:


> Hi fellas, how long are you supposed to do the keto diet for?
> 
> Or is it how long can you stand doing it?
> 
> ...


you can't be serious... 2weeks is a **** take- you'll lose not much fat, but water at least.

in a week, water only

with 800mg/day DNP and a low carb or keto diet and some cardio, you'll lose 2kg of fat in a week...

but the OP said without drugs.... so.. its down to just keto and water loss..


----------

